# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  El control de los embalses permite aminorar los efectos de la riada

## Jonasino

> Sucesos / Crecida del río Ebro
> 
> G.A.T. / Miranda - viernes, 27 de febrero de 2015
> 
> Van tres en menos de un mes, y los mirandeses vivieron ayer la tercera crecida extraordinaria del Ebro entre el temor a que se repitiera lo vivido a finales de enero y la expectación por ver el siempre impresionante espectáculo que supone contemplar un río bajando con una fuerza hasta ocho veces superior. Pero afortunadamente las últimas horas de la jornada fueron más tranquilas, y el agua, que si bien anegó algunas calles cercanas a la ribera, apenas afecta a portales, lonjas, comercio y garajes.
> La razón no es única, pero a la menor intensidad de la avenida con respecto a la del último día de enero y a una tregua en las precipitaciones que entonces no hubo, se suma un gestión que parece más acertada de la crecida, en especial en lo que se refiere a las sueltas controladas de agua de los embalses que hay en la cabecera y que inciden de forma directa en lo que en la ciudad ocurre.
> Con ello el río se salió, sí, pero en las zonas previstas y -muy importante- a las que se había avisado con tiempo. Fue el caso de la zona de la calle Bilbao más próxima al puente del ferrocarril, algo en Los Pinos y también en La Arboleda. Mientras, en el El Lago, el Zadorra rozaba el muro de contención de los chalés, y llegó a alguno de los garajes.
> Algunas filtraciones en sótanos y garajes, daños en el ya muy deteriorado mobiliario urbanos de los paseos de la riberas y poco más fueron afortunadamente los efectos directos del río, que al igual que el Zadorra y el Bayas, mantuvieron un comportamiento bastante ajustado a las previsiones que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) apuntó por la mañana y de las que dio traslado permanente al Ayuntamiento, responsable de Protección Civil en la ciudad.
> El agua llegó a rozar los 5 metros, algo por debajo de la previsión anunciada a mediodía, y aunque con algún repunte esta madrugada, la tendencia hoy es a bajar. A ello contribuyó, aseguraron tanto desde la CHE como desde el Ayuntamiento la laminación de la avenida lograda con la gestión de los embalses hecha ayer mismo y en días pasados. En Miranda, con 750 metros cúbicos por segundo ya es una avenida extraordinaria y causa afecciones, explicó el presidente de la CHE, Xavier de Pedro, al tiempo que manifestaba cómo Sobrón, aunque tiene un resguardo pequeño ayuda a tratar de reducir la avenida en 40 metros cúbicos pos segundo , algo que es importante de cara a evitar daños.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia.../efectos/riada

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Claro, para eso se hacen los embalses, y si hubieran construido alguno más en las zonas sensibles, aparte de almacenar agua para momentos de sequía, se habría limitado mucho más el efecto de las inundaciones... Pero claro, entonces no tendrían un río...vivo...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mejor que construir alguno más, vamos a hormigonar todo los cauces y a entubarlos. Así no se sale una gota...

Madre mía, cuanta labor queda por hacer, como están las cabezas...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------

